# I need opinion.



## charyuop (Aug 1, 2006)

As I said in another post I am "forced" to study Tai Chi online. I bought several video and on and off I practiced for over 1 year. After a while I kinda quit coz I could see no porpose in carrying on movements with no meanings (to me). After a while having quit I went back to the online site and I tried buying applications and energy videos. 

The applications and above all the Duei La gave a completely different meaning to me of Tai Chi. Now the form is no more empty movements, but every move is something that I really feel. Learning (well, learning is a big word coz I have read that even Masters after years of practicing still try to widen their knowledge of the inner energy) about the energy and the balance of the energy really made a difference. Before, my arms were copying moves, sometimes arms or hands thrown there unwillingly. Now I realized that even tiny movement of the hands are important and implicate change in energy flow (ie, I never cared in Ward Off Left where my right hand ended up in the end of the form, I thought it was useless). Now I have restarted to go through every movement studying it in detail.
Ok.....now the request.
When I practice the form now (Yang style long form) I have different feeling than from before. It is kinda hard to describe, it is as if my hands push/pull/hit against something and during the movement I remain relaxed mentally and relaxed are my arms/hands too. Sometimes at the end of a movement when my hand stops for a split second I have the feeling it keeps going on. It is not a metter of hardening the muscles (and I don't). I tried a little experiment with the beginning of the form and the first Push I put my torso completely out of balance. The felling was not the same.
What is what I feel? Can't be Chi coz there is no heat, tingling or whatever people describe it (and I doubt I could learn it from online lessons). I thought at first it was the blood circulation because of the slow movements, but the speed is the same I used when first I started Tai Chi. 
So far the only explaination I came up with is: autosuggestion. Reading and watching about the Chi must have influence my way of seeing Tai Chi that I feel things that otherwise wouldn't be there. Unless someone has a medical explaination hee hee.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2006)

To be honest, I am not exactly sure what you want an opinion on here.


----------



## charyuop (Aug 1, 2006)

What is that strange feeling. Wondering if it happens normally or not.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't mean to sound vague, but it could be anything.


----------



## Franzfri (Aug 4, 2006)

When we practice Chi Gong and Silk Reeling exercises before doing the Yang Guang Ping Long form, the sensation you describe is what I think our Si Fu often tells us to feel.  He says "push, but you cannot push" or "pull, but you cannot pull".  I think you are somehow discovering the inner feelings of Chi Gong and Tai Chi.  When you travel, try to visit a school.


----------

